# Plumetail Platy with long trail of feces and lying on rocks



## homegirl2180 (Jul 6, 2007)

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) -47 gal
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water? fresh
3. How long the aquarium has been set up? July 4th '07
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) - gold barbs, tiger barbs, rosy barbs, corydora, platys, guppies, scissortail rasboras, various tetras...etc.
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? yes, anacharis, wisteria, white ribbon plant, japanese grass, onion plant, moneywort and a few others
6. What temperature is the tank water currently? 76
7. What make/model filter are you using? Emperor400
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? no
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? Yes but never directly
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? 6 gals
11. How often do you perform water changes? 10% once a week
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? once a day. Livebearer flake food and sinking wafers. Sometimes freezedried tubifex worms in a cube.
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? It's only kept on a few hours a day (usually when I go upstairs to study)

14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? I have a pretty plumetail mickeymouse platy. He is resting on the gravel and his gills are moving minimally. He only moves enough to keep from tipping over. I dont see any external injuries. He also has the longest trail of feces I have ever seen on a fish. Like two inches and it drags across the gravel when he moves. It is a dark charcoal color, which i guess is normal, but thought I would note just in case. I have had him for about two weeks.

15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Everything is fine. Tip top with fresh water added this morning and a good gravel cleaning. 

16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? API liquid Master Freshwater Aquarium test kit
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank? He was in the last batch I bought. He seemed fine and was fine, chasing the girl I bought and everything til today.

Thanks in advance for any help offered! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
maybe try feeding some cooked shelled peas,
i think he's a little constipated,
however i could be wrong,and i hope someone
will pop in to correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## homegirl2180 (Jul 6, 2007)

I went upstairs the next morning with cooked peas, and he was back to normal. I guess he felt better just by getting rid of the waste.  Thanks a bunch!


----------

